# Dressing Room Vanity Lighting



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all,

This is my first post, glad to be here!

I am currently looking into replacing the light bulbs for our vanities at a community theater. These vanities have typical mirror-surround lighting (standard E26 base; 3 bulbs on each side of the mirror and 2 on top). Sorry, I don't have any pictures right now.

At some point, someone decided to replace all of the vanity incandescent globes with cheap CFLs. This is not completely unreasonable because the dressing rooms are not climate controlled and get rather warm with incandescent 60W bulbs. Nevertheless, CFLs have their own dangers in accidental breakage as well as horrendous color rendering index (CRI).

For these reasons and more, we are finally looking to replace these with LEDs before our season opens. Does anyone have any experience with LED bulbs for makeup purposes? I am considering the Cree TW series and the GE Reveal LED series, in both 40W and 60W-equivalent. Does anyone have any thoughts on these bulbs or recommendations for others?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## firewater88 (Apr 20, 2016)

We just replaced all of ours to LED last fall. I replaced over 120 bulbs with LED. We tried several and found one, MAXLED 800 Limens 2700K 9W 120v. I had one replaced in the whole row of incandescents in a place I didn't know and tried to pick it out. I couldn't. Either by look of bulb or color or brightness. Since we have replaced them, the lower level dressing rooms have become very cooler and don't get complaints about room temp any more. Have not had any complaints with them installed.
Not sure where they were purchased, they were acquired through our maintenance department and didn't come out of my budget.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 21, 2016)

That sounds like a win-win all around! Does the 82 CRI seem to satisfy your needs?


----------



## firewater88 (Apr 21, 2016)

We are not running any LED's on stage (yet) so being just under the Tungsten has not posed any issues so far. I can deal with the 500K difference in exchange for MUCH cooler temps in the dressing rooms and low energy cost.


----------



## rwhealey (Apr 22, 2016)

The Cree TW 93 CRI LED 60W replacements are very nice - I use them in my house, not a theatrical application, but the CRI and temperature are great. You used to be able to get them at Home Depot stores but they didn't sell very well and now they are only available online.


----------



## firewater88 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a few Cree in the theatre house lights, mostly in the vestibules and light locks. They don't dim that great, but for that area, it doesn't bother me. Some actually cast a weird ring on the floor. I did notice that HD doesn't carry them anymore too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

